# certain cold water fish!



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

was in my local pet shop today and see a weird looking fish forgot the name of it but its got a thin white stripe down the side its got a snouted face about 5inches a dark colour either black or really dark blue. want it so much just wonder if its on here. ANY HELP? please!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sound interesting....


----------



## hemps123 (Nov 13, 2009)

bit like this ??


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes so so similar to that picture but alot smaller. Proberbly a larger version but I wouldn't know. Never seen this fish before :/ and I know quite a bit about fish


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Irishjack1992 said:


> Yes so so similar to that picture but alot smaller. Proberbly a larger version but I wouldn't know. Never seen this fish before :/ and I know quite a bit about fish


:gasp: & you didn't know what a sturgeon looks like?


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not talking about going out fishing for them that's what it looks like above I'm talking about cold water fish and tropical some marine. The one I see was going for £20 but a different name similar look to what's above


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Irishjack1992 said:


> Not talking about going out fishing for them that's what it looks like above I'm talking about cold water fish and tropical some marine. The one I see was going for £20 but a different name similar look to what's above


sterlet?


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's got the word stripe in it. White stripe something


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

White stripe will be some stupid fancy name its been given by the petshop.

Its either a Sterlet or a Sturgeon, Sterlets are smaller with a minimum adult size of 3ft and sturgeon with absolute minimum adult size of 5-6ft mre like. There are other species of Sturgeon (not availeable for sale) that easily reach 15-20ft or something ridiculous like that.

Pond fish ONLY. Never in tanks...

They are bottom feeders so specialist foods needed...

They get stuck and die if tangled up in plants really easily so ponds with blanketweed are a big no no!

They are weak when it comes to treatments, you cant medicate a pond with sterlet/sturgeon in it, not without causing long term damage to them or just killing them.

In other words... they are a complete pain in the backside!

But beautiful and easily train to handfeed and have great personalities.


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

I went again today its gone but its called white tip sterlet or white nose sterlet


----------

